# Blue Ribbon Medicine Bottle



## crkgrl (Nov 25, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the company that made these or what type of medicine the bottle held?  Saw one on ebay that is pretty much the same, but no info on the medicine or company.  

 I will post a picture later although I think it is pretty common and some of you will know what it is.  Has measure markings in the glass on each side of the bottle and 3iii across the front.


----------



## crkgrl (Nov 26, 2006)

Did find :"Blue Ribbon" on a glass factory marks site. It was for the Standard Glass Company which was only in existence from 1903-1933.  There is a small 4 on the base of mine.  Wonder if that means year or mold number?


----------



## crkgrl (Nov 26, 2006)

(Picture from ebay)

 The ounce and cc measurements are interesting, on the side of mine.  It says 3iii across the front.  Isnt that Latin for three times a day?  Would love to know what it held.  Cough syrup?  Magic elixer?


----------

